# Should I get a Genie?



## ScoHo (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm getting ready to make my annual Sunday Ticket call, and was thinking about getting them to throw in a Genie set up. So my question is...is it worth it?

My set up is the old antiquated HR20-700 DVR and two of the older HD receivers (not sure of the models) with the whole-home set up.

The kicker is I put a 2TB hard drive in the HR20-700...so it's really nice never having to worry about running out of space, especially with the 50 shows we have set to record. What size is the hard drive in the Genie?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Genie DVRs come with a 1TB drive. Sounds like main benefit for you might be the Genie's additional tuners (5 vs 2) and 100 Series Recordings (instead of 50). You could replace one of your older HD Receivers with the Genie and not need to upgrade your dish (assuming you already have a SWM setup). With Whole Home DVR sharing, all of your DVRs & Receiver can see each other's recordings.


----------



## ScoHo (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to know that it's 1TB. That will probably be fine for us as I don't think we were ever at 50% capacity with the 2TB.

How do I know if I have a SWM setup? Would my existing DVR and receivers be able to see and watch what's on the Genie?

Also, as a side note, we found that you can actually go over the 50 recording limit by setting the series recording up on one of the non-DVR receivers. They apparently don't have the check in place.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You don't have to give up your HR20, you can keep it and add the Genie to your system, as litzdog suggested replace one of the HD receivers. By keeping the HR20 you can still watch anything you have recorded on it.

DirecTV will provide any necessary equipment when they install the Genie in case you don't already have SWM.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

On your current HD DVR, press the remote's "Dash (-)" button. Does it echo "SWM Connected ..." on your TV? If yes, then you have SWM. But as Carl points out, DirecTV will upgrade your dish and other equipment as required when you get a Genie on your account.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

ScoHo said:


> I'm getting ready to make my annual Sunday Ticket call, and was thinking about getting them to throw in a Genie set up. So my question is...is it worth it?
> 
> My set up is the old antiquated HR20-700 DVR and two of the older HD receivers (not sure of the models) with the whole-home set up.
> 
> The kicker is I put a 2TB hard drive in the HR20-700...so it's really nice never having to worry about running out of space, especially with the 50 shows we have set to record. What size is the hard drive in the Genie?


No brainier here. Have the Genie replace one of the HD and keep the HR20. Now, not only will have space, but you also have enough tuners to avoid any scheduling conflicts.


----------



## ScoHo (Sep 17, 2007)

So if I get the Genie and keep the DVR, when I press "List" on the DVR, I will also see and watch the recordings on the Genie (and vice-versa, if I press List on the Genie, I'll be able to watch the recordings on the HR20)?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, after a couple of settings in the Menu....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes, after a couple of settings in the Menu....
WHDVR is on by default....


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Including settings defaulting to let all boxes delete, etc.??


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Including settings defaulting to let all boxes delete, etc.??
well, the OP was asking if all he had to do was press "list" and that is the case. watching via WHDVR does not require to set the delete settings


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## ScoHo (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks for the info guys. Sounds like a no-brainer - get the Genie, but keep the HR20. FYI, I did the "dash" trick and it doesn't appear I have SWM as it just said some numbers and Internet Connected.

One more question - it sounds to me like my best bet is to keep the HR20, replace one of the HD tuners with the Genie, and keep the other HD tuner rather than get one of those Mini Genie clients? From what I read, it sounds like the Mini client requires a coax run from the main Genie server, which I don't already have (I have coax to every room in the house, but they're all homerun lines from the main box). So it just seems like it would be a more complicated installation if I were to replace the other HD tuner with a mini client.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The client needs the same coax wiring as the receiver. Either will work at the receiver location using that coax. The difference is with the client you pretty much have full control of the Genie whereas with the receiver you can schedule a recording on the Genie, and watch a recording from the Genie, but that is all. On the other hand, the receiver has it's own tuner and is not using one of the Genie's 5 tuners. So there are pros and cons both ways. Either will work, just a matter of preference on your part.


----------



## ScoHo (Sep 17, 2007)

carl6 said:


> The client needs the same coax wiring as the receiver. Either will work at the receiver location using that coax. The difference is with the client you pretty much have full control of the Genie whereas with the receiver you can schedule a recording on the Genie, and watch a recording from the Genie, but that is all. On the other hand, the receiver has it's own tuner and is not using one of the Genie's 5 tuners. So there are pros and cons both ways. Either will work, just a matter of preference on your part.


Oh okay. When I was reading about the Genie it sounded like the Coax to the mini client had to come directly from the main Genie server, but it sounds like you're saying the coax for the mini client can come from the main satellite feed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Thinking about moving up the the Genie myself. What is the deal with the wireless client? Can you watch live and recored TV in a room without a coax connection?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Correct (but you can't get one yet).

http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/C41W-100R.pdf


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

When should it be available? If I make the jump the the genie (and I'm assuming I'll need to go back under contract to do so unless I play full freight) I'd like to get this option my the upstair bedroom.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a related situation...

In my living room, I have multiple receivers, included among them are two HR20-700s, which provide for my OTA viewing, too. On both of these HR20-700s are numerous recordings yet to be viewed. Moreover, one of the HR20s has a 1TB external hard drive attached to it, and that drive has many recordings on it.

Can I replace these two HR20s with one Genie, deactivate the HR20s, but still watch recorded shows on them? They're leased, so I'm concerned that if I do deactivate them, DirecTV will want them back, thereby precluding me from saving the recordings for eventual viewing. 

Removing these two HR20s would save me their respective monthly fees, correct?

Edited to add something important: I have Whole Home DVR service, but through ethernet connection. I have an SWM setup but am maxed out at the present time in tuners off that dish setup.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

If you currently have Whole Home DVR and DirecTV installed it for you then you most likely have SWM. If you are using whole home over an ethernet network that you hooked up then you might not have SWM, the next way to check is to see how many coax cables are hooked to the back of your HR20.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I have a related situation...
> 
> In my living room, I have multiple receivers, included among them are two HR20-700s, which provide for my OTA viewing, too. On both of these HR20-700s are numerous recordings yet to be viewed. Moreover, one of the HR20s has a 1TB external hard drive attached to it, and that drive has many recordings on it.
> 
> ...


If you remove the coax and ethernet wiring from them before you call DirecTV and have them turned off then you should still be able to watch the recordings off them for a little while. How long can be kind of a crapshoot between power outages, firmware versions, etc. You will have to watch the recordings off them directly though, as whole home DVR won't work with them anymore.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> If you currently have Whole Home DVR and DirecTV installed it for you then you most likely have SWM. If you are using whole home over an ethernet network that you hooked up then you might not have SWM, the next way to check is to see how many coax cables are hooked to the back of your HR20.


I edited my post to add some important information.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> You will have to watch the recordings off them directly though, as whole home DVR won't work with them anymore.


That's not a problem.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> I edited my post to add some important information.


That post was aimed toward ScoHo not you.

For your issue, I think as long as you remove the coax and ethenet cables from the HR20 before you have DirecTV disconnect them you will be fine. DirecTV will not make you send them back since they are HR20s. However, if you do this while the technician is there they may have the technician take them with him to send them back, so I would either have them disconnected before or after the tech is there to install the genie. My recommendation is before. It is likely if you disconnect them before they will let you do a self install of the genie.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That sounds sensible. BTW, if I continue my unofficially supported Whole Home DVR service (meaning my ethernet, self-connected DVRs), does this make a difference with the Genie?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think they will let you continue unsupported with a Genie. Are you paying the $3 Whole Home fee now? If so, it won't really matter as even if they supply you with the Cinema Connection Kit, you can unhook that and run the ethernet directly to your Genie (if it is near your router).


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The Genie would not be near my router. However, it would be hard-wired to a device that is connected directly to my UVerse connection. (UVerse allows 2 direct connect ports. My second port is in my living room while my main one with the router is in the office/guest room.)


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you doing a self install? If so, then set it up any way you choose! If not, after the tech leaves, undo and redo in your favorite setup.

I undid my CCK after the installer left. Don't need it. But my setup is not unsupported.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Supramom2000 said:


> Are you doing a self install? If so, then set it up any way you choose! If not, after the tech leaves, undo and redo in your favorite setup.
> 
> I undid my CCK after the installer left. Don't need it. But my setup is not unsupported.


It would be a self-install.

BTW, if I do go this route, should I get an HR34 or an HR44? Is there really a significant difference between the two for my purposes?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think you get to choose your Genie. But the HR44 is faster and smaller. Both are phenomenal for what they are designed for.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I get to choose *IF *I buy one outright. 

I can get a brand new HR34, unused, unactivated, etc., for a damn good price. The HR44 is $75 more; hence my asking if there really is a difference; i.e., is it really worth $75 more to get the 44 over the 34? What does the 44 have that the 34 not have?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ah!! You are buying....

HR44 is much smaller, the power supply is external instead of internal, and it is faster. I think it is noticeably faster - but that is all in the eye of the beholder. 

I also think (note the word think -not sure), that you can use the older remotes on the 34 in both IR and RF. The 44 can only use the old remotes in IR. It comes standard with the new peanut remote, which has its very own thread on drawbacks (for some people).

The HR44 also has wireless capability for internet access and future wireless clients.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, thanks. That helps, though I don't like that external power supply thing--that's just another physical thing clogging up my floor behind my much cluttered home theater setup.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Looks like I'll go with the 44. It's smaller anyway. Now if I can convince DirecTV to ship me a new AM21, I'll be all set. I _*do *_miss the internal OTA tuners on these newer receivers.


----------



## ScoHo (Sep 17, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> If you currently have Whole Home DVR and DirecTV installed it for you then you most likely have SWM. If you are using whole home over an ethernet network that you hooked up then you might not have SWM, the next way to check is to see how many coax cables are hooked to the back of your HR20.


I hooked up all of the networking stuff myself and called to activate whole home. The back of my HR20 has two coax going into it, each of which has those BBC converter things inline. I also see a big wideband 6x8 multiswitch where the dish feed comes into the house.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You can press the dash button on the remote and the screen will tell you whether or not you have a SWiM. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When should it be available? If I make the jump the the genie (and I'm assuming I'll need to go back under contract to do so unless I play full freight) I'd like to get this option my the upstair bedroom.
they are being tested on a few markets right now. it could be a few months before they become available nationwide 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> OK, thanks. That helps, though I don't like that external power supply thing--that's just another physical thing clogging up my floor behind my much cluttered home theater setup.


However, I believe that the advantages of an external power supply greatly outweigh the "another physical thing" disadvantage.

With an HR-34, if the power supply dies, you need to get a new Genie, which will cause you to lose any programming that is already recorded. With the HR-44, if the power supply dies, you will just get a new external power supply and won't lose any recordings.

A power supply creates heat. Heat is the enemy of hard drives. Keeping the power supply out of the same box that houses the hard drive can reduce the likelihood of heat related hard drive failures.

Because the HR-44 is internally cooler than the HR-34 (due to the external power supply), the internal fan almost never turns on (most people here have reported that the only time that the fan ever turns on is during a reboot where testing the fan is part of the power up process). Therefore the HR044 is quieter than the HR-34.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh, I know; I agree with your comments and actually like the idea of an external power supply. I guess I'll just have to keep all my adapters straight, because God knows there are a lot of them back there.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm going to switch out the 5LNB w/ SWM that I currently have as part of my Slimline dish with a 5LNB w/o SWM so I can use a separate powered SWM16. I noticed when looking at my current dish, that there are no screws whatsoever at the end of the feed arm going into the LNB assembly. I looked only to see what I'll have to do to disassemble this to replace with the aforementioned one. Am I nuts to think that the MDU guy who installed this dish was too stupid to use screws to hold in place the LNB assembly? Wouldn't these screws be visible? I can't see any at all.

This makes me wonder how that thing actually has stayed on the dish without falling apart (or at least slightly dislocating itself). I also wonder if this would in any way cause raid fade to be more likely, because the receivers connected to this dish suffer rain fade if a bird pees on its way past the dish, but the dish off the building rarely has rain fade.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

The dish that they installed at my parents this weekend didn't use screws to hold the LNB in place, instead it had a little lever underneath the arm that you turned and it clamped down on the LNB. Any chance yours is that style?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah they went to a quick release type system instead if screws a couple years ago. It's great actually. Don't have to worry about dropping those tiny little nuts and bolts anymore. Bad if you want to switch to a non quick release type lnb. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Beerstalker said:


> The dish that they installed at my parents this weekend didn't use screws to hold the LNB in place, instead it had a little lever underneath the arm that you turned and it clamped down on the LNB. Any chance yours is that style?


I didn't see a lever, IIRC, but I'll look again next time I'm able to do so. I remember seeing what I thought was a little "button" of some sort; that is, something to press to release the feed arm from the assembly. This isn't what you're talking about, is it?



inkahauts said:


> Yeah they went to a quick release type system instead if screws a couple years ago. It's great actually. Don't have to worry about dropping those tiny little nuts and bolts anymore. Bad if you want to switch to a non quick release type lnb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


The replacement LNB assembly I have is exactly like the current SWM one, minus the built-in SWM, of course. Therefore, it should connect in the same manner (whatever that is).

FWIW, I tried to Google installation instructions or some sort of manual, but I couldn't find anything other than a spec sheet that had cursory pictures on it, ones that showed the two screws installation.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

This is what their's looks like (minus the folding LNB arm). You can see the little lever under the LNB. Rotate that lever away from the reflector and it loosens up so the LNB can slide out the end.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's definitely not what I have, unfortunately. No such lever is present, which is too bad, because that's rather nice. My current LNB w/ SWM assembly has neither a lever like that above nor any screws, so how the heck is it staying put? :scratch:


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> This is what their's looks like (minus the folding LNB arm). You can see the little lever under the LNB. Rotate that lever away from the reflector and it loosens up so the LNB can slide out the end.


Or more formally explained when it made its debut some three years back actually.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Is it just me, or is that type of feed arm for LNBs *other *than the 5LNB Slimline dishes? Maybe that's why mine doesn't have the lever.

Edited to say never mind. That guide does appear to show one of the wider, 5LNB assemblies with said lever. Regardless, my feed arm has the little "button" in the middle, but no lever and no screws are present. Hmmm.....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Bad if you want to switch to a non quick release type lnb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Actually with the exception of just one LNB model type (it is a 5LNB and it has an overlap at the bottom, that can be broken off) all Slimline LNBs fit the newer lever LNB arm


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That won't solve my problem, though. It looks like I'm going to have to get the proper 2 screws and nuts to securely fasten the LNB to the feed arm. 

I can't believe the installer was so stupid that he just stuck the two pieces together without securing the LNB assembly. 


Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perhaps when you get a chance you can post some pics


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll try to do that shortly. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Perhaps when you get a chance you can post some pics


OK, folks, here are 4 pics that show how my LNB assembly is "secured" (or not, for that matter) to the feed arm.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, for folks like you, was that DirecTV developed the new lever LNB feed arm!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I actually tried to find that one as an individual item for sale, but I couldn't.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, tomorrow I do the swapping out. I took a closer look at the current LNB assembly this evening. Wow! That thing is just sitting in there. In fact, it's quite wobbly. I can't believe the installer just stuck it in there and was "done" with it. 

Reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where Kramer installs a large window air conditioner (the Commando 8, IIRC) in Jerry's apartment window by simply sticking it into the window opening, closing the blinds on top of it, then walking away proclaiming success on the installation. 

Sent from my EVO LTE using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My current setup has a power inserter that is connected to the 8-way splitter into which the single coax comes from the dish's SWM LNB. Because I am going to replace the SWM LNB with a legacy one that runs 4 cables into a powered SWM16, can I just disconnect the current power inserter that is presently being used? Here's what is going to be the finished setup:


From one of the SWM16's outputs will come one coax into the splitter, which will have 3 HD DVRs connected.
From the other SWM16's output will come one cable directly into the HR44.
I'm just trying to make sure it's all connected properly considering the SWM16 is now a separate, powered item.

BTW, regarding the HR44 and my Harmony remote, which controls multiple HD DVRs--does the HR44 have IR remote codes from which I can select one to work in my setup? IIRC, I have remote codes of 00001, 00002, etc. for my current DVRs in this Harmony configuration; hence my asking about the HR44's remote codes.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The SWM16 has a dedicated power port to which you can connect the PI. If you don't want to use that, you can connect the PI to the power-passing port on the 4-way splitter you will have from the SWM16 Output 1.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's the way it's currently set up--4 HD DVRs connect to an 8-way splitter, from whose power port is the PI that is used in my LNB w/ SWM configuration. So, let me know if it's really this easy:


I leave that present configuration alone--it remains the same: the 4 receivers connected to the splitter with the PI from the splitter. (The difference is that the coax to this splitter will now come from the SWM16 port 1 and not the dish's LNB w/ SWM.
From the SWM16's port 2 will come a coax directly to the HR44 (no PI needed then for this receiver?).
Is the above correct?


----------



## toricred (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm getting ready to do this same thing, but with an SL3. Is there a difference between the LNBs that use the release lever and the ones with the bolts? My current LNB uses the bolts and I want to make sure the SL3 I'm looking at will work.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> That's the way it's currently set up--4 HD DVRs connect to an 8-way splitter, from whose power port is the PI that is used in my LNB w/ SWM configuration. So, let me know if it's really this easy:
> 
> 
> I leave that present configuration alone--it remains the same: the 4 receivers connected to the splitter with the PI from the splitter. (The difference is that the coax to this splitter will now come from the SWM16 port 1 and not the dish's LNB w/ SWM.
> ...


That's fine, although you can go down to a 4-way splitter, if you want.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Since I don't have one of those, I'll just leave the current one where it's at. That way, I minimize the work needed.

I just wanted to make sure my comment above was accurate as to what I'd need to do. In sum, this SEEMS relatively easy. BTW, after I get this all connected, do I need to rerun dish setup with any of my receivers? The HR44 will be new to the mix, so obviously I'll run through its setup; however, I was just wondering if I needed to do anything with the other 4 units. I'm assuming they'll be left alone.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

No need to re-run satellite setup. As long as the LNB size is the same (3 or 5) and you are staying on SWM, you'll be fine.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup. It's the same LNB size--the only difference is the replacing of the built-in SWM with a separate SWM16.

On a related note--I was trying to explain to my brother the need for a power inserter in certain configurations. While I think I understand the need, can you explain what the PI does, for example, in the setup I will have as indicated above, and why the HR44 doesn't need one? Note: I'm not disagreeing with you or saying you're wrong; rather, I'm simply trying to better understand the technical reasoning behind it so that when I have to re-explain it to my brother, he'll know what I'm saying. Thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You'll be fine then.

- Merg


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks. I edited my post to add a question.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

toricred said:


> I'm getting ready to do this same thing, but with an SL3. Is there a difference between the LNBs that use the release lever and the ones with the bolts? My current LNB uses the bolts and I want to make sure the SL3 I'm looking at will work.


No;

Just faster and less cumbersome method to service, install or replace the LNBF, particularly when the dish assembly is already mounted.

You can imagine for instance the frustration of a tech. being up on a ladder at a dish trying to replace or service the LNBF out at the tip of the support arm, only to accidentally fumble and drop the screw(s) all the way to the ground and likely losing them altogether in lawn grass or something.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's the way it's currently set up--4 HD DVRs connect to an 8-way splitter, from whose power port is the PI that is used in my LNB w/ SWM configuration. So, let me know if it's really this easy:

I leave that present configuration alone--it remains the same: the 4 receivers connected to the splitter with the PI from the splitter. (The difference is that the coax to this splitter will now come from the SWM16 port 1 and not the dish's LNB w/ SWM.
From the SWM16's port 2 will come a coax directly to the HR44 (no PI needed then for this receiver?).
Is the above correct?
Sounds correct

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup. It's the same LNB size--the only difference is the replacing of the built-in SWM with a separate SWM16.

On a related note--I was trying to explain to my brother the need for a power inserter in certain configurations. While I think I understand the need, can you explain what the PI does, for example, in the setup I will have as indicated above, and why the HR44 doesn't need one? Note: I'm not disagreeing with you or saying you're wrong; rather, I'm simply trying to better understand the technical reasoning behind it so that when I have to re-explain it to my brother, he'll know what I'm saying. Thanks.
The PI in your case is to power the switch, not the receivers or LNB. the Switch will power the LNB


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, got it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

After I get it all configured, hopefully I won't have to pop back in here and say it's not working.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK. I've got the cables all run, with the only thing left to do is connect my Genie to my AV. Before I do that, a problem has developed--of my current 4 DVRs connected to the splitter, one is now giving me the sat signal error message. The other 3 receivers are working just as they were before. However, one of them, an HR20-700, is not.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Never trust an MDU installer! I replaced the PI that WAS there with the newer one, the one that came with the SWM16. I noticed its power output was greater, so I concluded that this was the one to which Very Old School in a PM had referred. After replacing it, the 4 legacy DVRs are working fine. Now on to the HR44!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

OK, everything's up and running, but I've run into a couple problems. I've put these in a separate thread.


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

I think my case is pretty straightforward -- I have 2xHR24-500 and 1xH24, with a SWiM and CCK setup, and just acquired a Samsung TV with RVU. I think I can swap one of the HR24s out for a Genie and add the TV to our contract. I have a strong wireless signal at the TV, but no direct access to a wired connection, so I may need a DECA. 
As I understand it, the RVU will only be able to see recordings on the Genie, but the Genie and HR24 can see each others' recordings, and the H24 can see them all. Is this correct?

I have the protection plan, and am eligible for an upgrade, will this cover the equipment cost for the HR24->Genie? Would it cover an H24->Genie swap?

Thanks,
-tom


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

They should all be able to see every "box". 

Not sure on PP coverage as I don't have it. People usually negotiate with the CSRs to get the best price.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

the RVU TV will be able to see all playlist in your WHDVR network. of course you will need the WHDVR service which has a fee of $3.00 a month


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks; I do have WHDVR service on the account now, so I should be all set.

The latest complication is that in order to phase out the recordings backlogged on one of the HR24s, I was thinking about keeping both and replacing the H24 with the Genie, but that puts me at 9 tuners on my SWiM splitter (2xHr24 + 1xGenie). I have 3 spare cables up to the dish (from the pre-SWiM LNB), so could upgrade to SWiM16, but since this is theoretically a temporary situation, I'd just as soon stick with the existing setup. Is it possible to configure an HR24 to only use a single tuner? I'm away from home right now, so I can't check the setup options.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yes, an HR24 can be configured for single tuner mode.


----------



## OnTheRidge (Jan 10, 2009)

Perfect, that solves it then!


----------

